# Do our zodiac signs make us more likely to be bodybuilders?



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

*What sign are you?*​
Aries 266.52%Taurus - Gay 5313.28%Gemini 328.02%Cancer 297.27%Leo 4912.28%Virgo 358.77%Libra 287.02%Scorpio 4411.03%Sagittarius 235.76%Capricorn - Captain Gay  246.02%Aquarius 307.52%Piscies - Awesome, not gay266.52%


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Just a thought I had due to a few people commenting in my thread when I mentioned I was a Taurus,

Now Taurians are vain and materialistic so surely that has something to do with me getting into training etc?

Just wondering if the forum is massively biased towards certain signs:thumbup1:

Humour me.. I'm dieting!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Im also a taurus and and think you could be onto something there.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Cancer here so sorry to ruin your little Taurus idea


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I struggle to believe in this tbh....BUT my sister is obsessed with it,she read an in detail description of my scorpio rising sign and it was scary how accurate it was,as in every detail!


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

gemini


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm also a cancerian, but I'm deffo unable to let go of something once I'm into it per se'...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Virgo......perfectionist:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Taurus The Bull


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

WRT said:


> Starsigns mean nowt, I'm a Leo. Btw you put Leo twice.


x2 Leo.......and im a leo in everyway... :thumb:


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

No, they're completely meaningless


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

scorpio moody as fukc


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Lou said:


> Virgo......perfectionist:lol: :lol: :lol:


Ditto!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> No, they're completely meaningless


X2, man talks sense.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> No, they're completely meaningless


x2


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

As I expected, this poll shows us fcuk all. How the hell can the position of the stars affect a tiny insignificant human being. They are millions of light years away, so what we actually view is the past anyway. Absolute biggest load of crap ever!!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> As I expected, this poll shows us fcuk all. How the hell can the position of the stars affect a tiny insignificant human being. They are millions of light years away, so what we actually view is the past anyway. Absolute biggest load of crap ever!!!


It's like anything else, the old fairy tails fortune telling, how many lines up the side of your hand = how many kids you will have etc lmao. Zodiac signs have absolutely zilch to do with ourselfs, if I read them all, I bet im a bit of everything or a bit of 4 or 5. So what does that mean in that case? ridiculous.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

sagatarious, and i cant spell :lol:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> As I expected, this poll shows us fcuk all. How the hell can the position of the stars affect a tiny insignificant human being. They are millions of light years away, so what we actually view is the past anyway. Absolute biggest load of crap ever!!!


Agreed:thumbup1:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Leo, pretty much most of what I've read on it describes me. I know what I want = to be bigger and I know how to get there = FOOD, WEIGHTS AND SLEEP! :thumb:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

If it's of any consequence, Arnie was also a Leo - born 2 days before me :thumb:



SK-XO said:


> It's like anything else, the old fairy tails fortune telling, how many lines up the side of your hand = how many kids you will have etc lmao. Zodiac signs have absolutely zilch to do with ourselfs, if I read them all, I bet im a bit of everything or a bit of 4 or 5. So what does that mean in that case? ridiculous.





Rickski said:


> Agreed:thumbup1:


Funny how you three should all say the same thing and you all have the same star sign :lol:

I read that you guys dislike 'off the wall theories' as well :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Scorpio.....Good at everything we do, and we will destroy you if you get in our way


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

SALKev said:


> Leo, pretty much most of what I've read on it describes me. I know what I want = to be bigger and I know how to get there = FOOD, WEIGHTS AND SLEEP! :thumb:


The typical star sign descriptions can apply to 90% of people 90% of the time. Also the astrological readings do.

I've read books on cold reading and the techniques are pretty clever.

For example

'You are a person that enjoys your own privacy, and spending time alone. But other times you can be very extrovert, and really let your hair down, and be the life of the party'

Well fcuk me, that applies to every fcuker doesn't it. Because our moods and personality are in permanent flux, swinging from one extreme to the other.

I mean, no one is completely static in their moods.

Right! I just googled daily astrology

Number 1 site was horoscopes.co.uk I looked up sagatarius and this is what it said:

Changes on the domestic front may not have been at your instigation. That said, these could make SUCH a difference. True, you might not enjoy the disturbance or the effort needed to ensure there's smooth working order. With that done though, indulgence is possible - and probable. Even dealing with someone much younger is pleasurable and effort needed nothing more than a demonstration of affection.

Changes on the domestic front may not have been at your instigation.

Well fcuk me backwards, doesn't everyone who lives with others have this?If you are bloke then your missus changes every 10 minutes, and that's her instigation!

That said, these could make SUCH a difference.

COULD make a difference, not will, and doesn't change always make a difference. Change/Difference same fcuking thing!

True, you might not enjoy the disturbance or the effort needed to ensure there's smooth working order.

Hahahaha, Everyday life hey fellas, missus changes things, you don't like it, but you go for the quiet life

With that done though, indulgence is possible - and probable.

Great! you fcuk the missus when you make up!

Even dealing with someone much younger is pleasurable and effort needed nothing more than a demonstration of affection.

Well that's everyone with kids then!!

Any idiot could write this stuff!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm picies.....what a load of poo - go have a cheat meal DB and stop being a tit lol


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> As I expected, this poll shows us fcuk all. How the hell can the position of the stars affect a tiny insignificant human being. They are millions of light years away, so what we actually view is the past anyway. Absolute biggest load of crap ever!!!


does i detect a hint of sceptisism there joe lol


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

lol im a scorpio....dunno what that means weight training wise, their passionate? so passionate about their sport etc?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

spudsy said:


> does i detect a hint of sceptisism there joe lol


What makes you say that?

I'm open minded to a lot of things, but this aint one of them!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> I'm open minded to a lot of things, but this aint one of them!


Dunno m8, i sometimes get this 6th sense sort of feeling.... maybe it comes from being a gemini:whistling:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

aquarias... any info on my kind?


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Load of boll0cks, if you ask me.

Being an amature astronomer, i take a more scientific view of the universe.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Khaos said:


> Scorpio.....Good at everything we do, and we will destroy you if you get in our way


Ah nice mines scorpio, yeah what khaos said about scorpios


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

glasgow_mm said:


> gemini


 snap


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

Merat said:


> Ah nice mines scorpio, yeah what khaos said about scorpios


x3

we rule.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

What a surprise, an almost even spread 

You bunch of hippies!

J/K :rolleye:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm the only Libra so far !


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm pisces,the mad shagging fish. :thumbup1:

(well the sign for them is two fish 69ing,what else am i supposed to interpirate that as? :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pisces for me.

And you spelt it wrong dumbass


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I somehow knew Tom had edited that poll 

Capricorn here!


----------



## antere07 (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm virgo and i think it does match to a certain extent but i think they are all bullsh!t asfar as saying one will make you more likely to be a bodybuilder than another its a personal choice


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Captain Hero said:


> I somehow knew Tom had edited that poll
> 
> Capricorn here!


eh?

Ive got better things to do than edit polls started by gays


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> eh?
> 
> Ive got better things to do than edit polls started by gays


Comming from a bloke who wears a bumbag at the gym and shows  :whistling:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

If your zodiac sign determines whether you are likely to become a bodybuilder or not, it should also determine if you are likely to vote in a poll or not.

FLAWED, POLL IS FLAWED! :lol:


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

KRS said:


> If your zodiac sign determines whether you are likely to become a bodybuilder or not, it should also determine if you are likely to vote in a poll or not.
> 
> FLAWED, POLL IS FLAWED! :lol:


And

Bull$hit

Fvcking astrology

Give me astronomy anyday. Real science.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

scorpio


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Khaos said:


> Scorpio.....Good at everything we do, and we will destroy you if you get in our way


Me too Scorpio's are the greatest Whoop whoop!! :thumb:


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Of all the names, i'm cancer...

lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

its a load of rubbish.


----------



## Deezal (Feb 2, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> How the hell can the position of the stars affect a tiny insignificant human being. They are millions of light years away, so what we actually view is the past anyway. QUOTE]
> 
> x2


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> No, they're completely meaningless


x10 it's the biggest load of bull there is, it's laughable that people even think it's sort of true


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lou said:


> Virgo......perfectionist:lol: :lol: :lol:


+1


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

The thing that makes astrology absolutely scientifically irrelevant is that the Stars that we consider important - ie the Zodiac - are entirely arbitrarily defined based on our ability to join the dots and make shapes that were recognisable in ancient greece.

If you are a perfectionist or vain or bullish or any of these personality traits, there is a much more solid scientific explanation closer to home - nature vs nurture.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> As I expected, this poll shows us fcuk all. How the hell can the position of the stars affect a tiny insignificant human being. They are millions of light years away, so what we actually view is the past anyway. Absolute biggest load of crap ever!!!


Your wrong! It shows conclusively that less people with a Libra and Cancer star sign have voted on this poll.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Aquarian.....away wi the fcking fairies!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

gemeni - the twins

One bangs out the reps while the other spots

Win win


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Taurus

I plan all my day on the position of the stars, thought everyone did

Today I'm going to meet a dark, Asian looking stranger, who's apparently going to bum me to a whisker

of my life.

Whats JW doing today :lol:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Are you lot calling Russell Grant a liar?


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Dont know what a am, some say virgo some say libra (22/9) so i say they are full of ****e!!


----------



## terriefox27 (Apr 23, 2010)

Leo and Lesbian!! :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

whilst i dont believe that crap about where the stars are dictating personality type there may be something in when you are born affecting the type of person you become

we all know that different times iof the year can alter a persons physiology 9seasonal affective disroder etc) so surely this would have an effect on the mother when carrying the child - sunlight, vitamin D etc etc could all go towards altering a babies development in the womb

if you look at the barker hypothesis they can predict diabetes, heart disease rates etc all from nutrition in certain trimesters so it would potentially have an effect that way

also when you are born due to our social calendars potential affects your development -if you are born in july august or a couple of months later dictates whether you are the youngest oroldest in your school year and potential some children are attempting things a year early in their biological development


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

spaynter said:


> Are you lot calling Russell Grant a liar?


I wouldet go so far as to call him a liar, but he is full of $hit. So over generalised, odds on, his bull$hit will ring true with those most gullible


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> The typical star sign descriptions can apply to 90% of people 90% of the time. Also the astrological readings do.
> 
> I've read books on cold reading and the techniques are pretty clever.
> 
> ...


Mate, I was merely commeting on what I had read, obviously these things would have to be worded so the ones gullible enough to believe movement of planets or whatever could effect their lives read it and make some 'mystical entities' filthy rich.

I have better things to do with my time than read stuff like this every day. It's YOUR actions that dictate what you get or what you don't, not Saturn crashing into the woman next doors fat ar5e!

Anyway, couldn't you tell I was taking the p1ss in that post....everyone knows ronly roids will get you big!! :whistling:


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Nutz01 said:


> I wouldet go so far as to call him a liar, but he is full of $hit. So over generalised, odds on, his bull$hit will ring true with those most gullible


He is a liar. Derren Brown did a 'star chart' and everybody though it described them 80% correctly. Like a 100 random people. Similar to cold reading and that scumbag charlatan Acorah.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Just don't get how a load of gigantic, hot balls of gas millions of light years away some how shape my personality, and being a Leo, everyone better agree with me


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Libra


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm a [email protected]

So I blame it on Alpha Centauri....

Yep.

Believing in starsigns = fail.


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Scorpio...and thats winning so far :lol:

(Not that its a contest lol)


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Seems DB may be on to something according to his poll its Scorpio's that are predisposed to bodybuilding....of course the polls are always right you shameful unbelievers :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

Dont believe in them myself...


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is this bull$hit thread still going then ffs.

:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

LEO am I


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

all about piscies :thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

So to sum up, no. I can't see any obviously statistically significant data here.

Probably because the zodiac is a load of b*ll*cks.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I am a horny goat aka Aries!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

*LEO!!!!!!!!! *

Oh yes.... we ARE the best... proud, regal, almost arrogant, we DEMAND to be the centre of attention and expect to be worshipped, fussed over and adored.... :tongue:

Seriously... that DOES NOT describe everyone ffs... 

I also have virgo rising which accounts for my OCD-level fussiness/perfectionism and high moralistic values, and moon-sign is Taurus hence me being a stubborn, tenacious, luxury-loving bugger 

Astrology as we read in magazines etc IS crap yes... however your full birth chart, mapping the locations of all the planets in each of the 12 houses etc at the exact time and co-ordinate location of your birth is 100% unique to you only and that IS accurate. I've never read a newspaper or magazine horoscope that meant anything but some of my birthchart readings have been unsettlingly spot on and I am not talking about the bullshit generic stuff that some of you are on about here lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> I am a horny goat aka Aries!


Aries is a ram, Capricorn is a goat


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aries is a ram, Capricorn is a goat


You are completely right:cursing: my brain is completely gone today:lol: This is even better though...,.horny RAM!


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting but slightly scary thing is, with my historical research I've been doing, most medicine revolved around astrology up to around the late 17th century, especially between 1300 to the 1660s. Certain medicines could only be given to certain signs, while some signs were more at risk than others from various diseases etc....its amazing anyone actually made it to adulthood back then.


----------



## mark2009 (Apr 4, 2010)

taurus the bull end of lol


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> *LEO!!!!!!!!! *
> 
> Oh yes.... we ARE the best... proud, regal, almost arrogant, we DEMAND to be the centre of attention and expect to be worshipped, fussed over and adored.... :tongue:


It's starting to seem true...I checked out a birth chart online and alot of it is fairly spot on but other stuff is just 'WTF?' or I havn't experienced at all - or yet anyway.

But yes, I AM the best, I'm pretty damn proud, regal, almost arrogant, I definitely DEMAND to be the centre of attention and yes I expect to be worshipped, fussed over and adored...which isn't hard after years of practice :lol:


----------



## Hench666 (Nov 5, 2009)

Im taurus, i think there is somthing in it.!!


----------



## Lostgeordie (Aug 2, 2006)

amir khan said:


> Im taurus, i think there is somthing in it.!!


If you really believe that there's something in it why not go and do some research and find out? I'm confident that a bit of digging will give you all the answers you want.


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DB said:


> Just a thought I had due to a few people commenting in my thread when I mentioned I was a Taurus,
> 
> Now Taurians are vain and materialistic so surely that has something to do with me getting into training etc?
> 
> ...


"OOOOH let me look into my crystal ball"

star signs you in PCT or summat????

come on Mystic Baz,

you gay bell end!!

lmao,,,x


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm Taurus, just not gay.


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

Lou said:


> Virgo......perfectionist:lol: :lol: :lol:


x 2:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cancer....errr..... woooo?


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Taurus :clap:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sagittarius - horses ar$e!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

Libra - what do I win?


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Dave said:


> Libra - what do I win?


Fcuk all,Leo is where its at mate :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2011)

A pair of scales flails in comparison to the likes of a Bull, Lion or Centaur haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leo is king.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Mingster said:


> Leo is king.


The man has spoken...now shut it Dave :laugh:


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

Im a Libra. "Libra is included on the assumption that the scales are held by a human hand. These are renowned for social graces and intellectual skills, and sometimes referred to as 'manly' or 'courteous' signs" Im happy with that if believed in this stuff


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Pisces, apparently romantic and poetic......not on that one though.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

glasgow_mm said:


> gemini


Same here


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ive got an interesting theory i've just thought of right now.

In schools, the oldest kids are born in the month september. All through my school life, the kids who were the strongest, fastest, most capable, seemed to be born in either sep, oct, nov, dec.

When you're a child, a lot of change can be seen between children in a shorter amount of time (phrased that very badly)

Anyways, for me personally I was born in october, and I have chosen a career in sport and fitness, and i have many other friends who have done the same and again, they seem to be born in those mentioned months. Maybe because being a older child in the year, they were more likely to be more developed, more likely to be put into sports teams, be more succesful and therefore take an interest in it.

Anyways, thats just my little theory from personal experience


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Ive got an interesting theory i've just thought of right now.
> 
> In schools, the oldest kids are born in the month september. All through my school life, the kids who were the strongest, fastest, most capable, seemed to be born in either sep, oct, nov, dec.
> 
> ...


There's a lot of truth in this. I was always the youngest in my year at school and had to battle all the harder to keep up with some of the others. The advantage is that if you can keep up you are, in effect, a year more advanced  .


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

and tbf, although this thread is a fun idea, its not completely accurate, seeing as not everyone is going to see it or take part, but its still food for thought


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mingster said:


> There's a lot of truth in this. I was always the youngest in my year at school and had to battle all the harder to keep up with some of the others. The advantage is that if you can keep up you are, in effect, a year more advanced  .


I agree with that. I think being one of the youngest made me fight that much harder to do well...that and having a sister who always played mean tricks no me because I was so naive!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Katy said:


> I agree with that. I think being one of the youngest made me fight that much harder to do well...that and having a sister who always played mean tricks no me because I was so naive!


I hope you bashed her when you became more worldly wise lol...


----------



## FemaleWarrior (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh DB good luck with the cutting I find lots of black coffee cuts the hunger.. well Im a nutcase aquarian. If you see a woman walking down the street looking like...



its probably me.

But on the plus side it keeps me dedicated and focused but not sure whether thats anything to do with Aquarius.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Capricorn signing in...Why the capricorn hate brah?


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Leo


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

Leo me like, grrrrrrr


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Scorpio yeahhhhhh!!!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Leo ... rarrr


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Don't really believe in horoscopes but i'm a cancer.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Aquarius


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sagittarius


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

It's all a load of superstitious horse shyt.

And since the Babylonians worked out the 'rules' of astrology, precession of the equinoxes has fouled the whole thing up. Sun signs have all moved on one & a bit since then.

*And* - your poll will need a sample size of tens of thousands before you would be able to draw any statistically significant conclusions from it.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Sagittarius


Oh mate, thats awful news...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Andy 67 said:


> It's all a load of superstitious horse shyt.
> 
> And since the Babylonians worked out the 'rules' of astrology, precession of the equinoxes has fouled the whole thing up. Sun signs have all moved on one & a bit since then.
> 
> *And* - your poll will need a sample size of tens of thousands before you would be able to draw any statistically significant conclusions from it.


what star sign are you?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Star signs are a load of bollocks.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Star signs are a load of bollocks.


what star sign are you?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

So by this logic you are saying that approximately 1 12th of the population are more destined to be bodybuilders?

Please, tell me you can't be serious?


----------



## tmmike (Jun 30, 2011)

Leo


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> what star sign are you?


I'm Virgo I believe (september the 11th) yes I know.... I'm "evil" Virgo the virgin.... Well I'm not a virgin. I've never had a man's cock up my ass though... So I suppose I am still a virgin of sorts.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

This one's quite accurate:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I'm Virgo I believe (september the 11th) yes I know.... I'm "evil" Virgo the virgin.... Well I'm not a virgin. I've never had a man's cock up my ass though... So I suppose I am still a virgin of sorts.


classic virgo comment, ha ha.. classiccccc


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> classic virgo comment, ha ha.. classiccccc


Ask yo momma :001_tt2:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

DrRinse said:


> This one's quite accurate:
> 
> View attachment 89478


woah its accurate for sure

im aries


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

gemini two face and oppurtunistic  so watch it,, but on the plus side i am indecisive..so i cant choose what oppurtunities to take


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Aries! I'm a fcuking ram!!!


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

At no point in my life, does what 'star sign' I am, come into anything, especially including my rational thoughts.

I think a few of you need to reach down, place hand in trousers, oh, what's that? Yes, that, good sir's, are your fcuking balls. You are a MAN. You do not have any reason to be concerned with bullsh1t like star signs.

For any that have posted a serious (by that I mean gay) response, please up your test levels and go hunting or fishing or something.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

For me, Astrology goes in the same bracket as homoeopathy, herbal medication, 95% of the guff sold in healthfood shops, Crystal healing, coloic irrigation, "detox" powders, psychics (jesus, don't get me started on those cvnts), water diviners, fortune tellers, people who think they have ESP etc etc you get the picture.

Ant


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

DrRinse said:


> For me, Astrology goes in the same bracket as homoeopathy, herbal medication, 95% of the guff sold in healthfood shops, Crystal healing, coloic irrigation, "detox" powders, psychics (jesus, don't get me started on those cvnts), water diviners, fortune tellers, people who think they have ESP etc etc you get the picture.
> 
> Ant


although I do agree with much you say here, with speific regards to herbal medicine have to say nah, conventional medicine ie drugs (chemotherapy) starts in its natural form, for commercial purposes drug companies then syntheise these so folk can use these derivatives to get well again.

kaza


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

no the relitive position of planets in our solar system doesnt influence your daily habits (including bb'ing)


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Im also a taurus and and think you could be onto something there.


Don't you mean on something


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> although I do agree with much you say here, with speific regards to herbal medicine have to say nah, conventional medicine ie drugs (chemotherapy) starts in its natural form, for commercial purposes drug companies then syntheise these so folk can use these derivatives to get well again.
> 
> kaza


As Dara O'Briain said, science has already investigated herbalism. The herbal substances that work are now called medicine. The rest is just soup.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> although I do agree with much you say here, with speific regards to herbal medicine have to say nah, conventional medicine ie drugs (chemotherapy) starts in its natural form, for commercial purposes drug companies then syntheise these so folk can use these derivatives to get well again. kaza


I would be doubtful that there's that significant a proportion of drugs that have derived from a natural or herbal source but yes that is definitely the case with some. What I'm getting at here is that any natural or herbal preparation will get tested through clinical trials and the ones that work become legitimate medicine. What I'm talking about are the rest, which end up in health food shops and have either very little or no real hard evidence of their efficacy. Herbal sleeping pills are some of the worst offenders. A very long time ago, I bought a herbal remedy called Seredyn for Anxiety. I had to purchase it from the States. Like a lot of supplements in stores, it was outrageously expensive; $90 for 30 capsules of herbs that no doubt cost cents. They did nothing for anxiety relief and what angers me is that these jerkoffs are making serious bank from this crap. Seredyn are still going today. James Randi does a couple of great videos on the subject of homeopathy / untested & unregulated herbal remedies and stomps out any beliefs or you might have had in their products

Ant


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> what star sign are you?


According to your average astrologer, being born on July 12 makes me a Cancerian.

However, thanks to precession of the equinoxes, the sun has not risen in the constellation of Cancer for centuries. It now rises in Gemini.

Whatever 'star sign' anyone thinks they are, they are actually the one that preceeds it now.

Astrologers can quite happily handwave this inconvenient fact away, since the entire subject is complete & utter bo11ocks from top to bottom, and has neither scientific evidence to support it, nor any logical explanation as to how it even can work.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Andy 67 said:


> According to your average astrologer, being born on July 12 makes me a Cancerian.
> 
> However, thanks to precession of the equinoxes, the sun has not risen in the constellation of Cancer for centuries. It now rises in Gemini.
> 
> ...


classiiiccccc!


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

> As Dara O'Briain said, science has already investigated herbalism. The herbal substances that work are now called medicine. The rest is just soup.


...and a bowl of pot pourri. Ha! Remember that sketch every time I hear someone go on about homeopathy.

Ant


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

libra


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lmao I'm a Libran whore and will never have any money... Makes sense lmao


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Aries the ramp :sad:

Can we not use our Chinese zodiacs...?

Than am a Tiger!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Aries the ramp :sad:
> 
> Can we not use our Chinese zodiacs...?
> 
> Than am a Tiger!!


No cos I'm a snake and I don't want to be that either lol


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Kaywoodham said:


> No cos I'm a snake and I don't want to be that either lol


Not a fan of the snake! :devil2:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*leo the lion*

LEO GOOD TRAITS-

Generous and warmhearted

Creative and enthusiastic

Broad-minded and expansive

Faithful and loving

ON THE DARK SIDE-

Pompous and patronizing

Bossy and interfering

Dogmatic and intolerant


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

taurean here.

LIKES

Stability

Being Attracted

Things Natural

Time to Ponder

Comfort and Pleasure

DISLIKES

Disruption

Being pushed too hard

Synthetic or "man made" things

Being rushed

Being indoors

(all very true)


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Not a fan of the snake! :devil2:


Nor me!!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Im a virgo but i dont believe in any of the b*ll****. lol. cards, star signs, lucky charms, superstitions all mumbo jumbo if ya ask me. U r who u r thru lifes experience imo


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> Im a virgo but i dont believe in any of the b*ll****. lol. cards, star signs, lucky charms, superstitions all mumbo jumbo if ya ask me. U r who u r thru lifes experience imo


I don't believe in a lot of the rubbish either!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

ahhh a follow realist then


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> ahhh a follow realist then


My mums obsessed. Put me off! Bits interest me like some psychic stuff etc but generally it's a no no from me! I actually hate star signs lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

DB said:


> Just a thought I had due to a few people commenting in my thread when I mentioned I was a Taurus,
> 
> Now Taurians are vain and materialistic so surely that has something to do with me getting into training etc?
> 
> ...


Most people who replied actually have something to say about their own star sign and why that makes them a better bodybuilder so i think we should have another poll to see what star sign has the most winning body builders to see what star sign actually is the strongest best body builder ....now that would show if there really is anything to it ,

Im also taurus by the way and won the NABBA NW first timers and the NABBA Britain first timers this year in my first season,

Hmmmmm ? can it be true that taurus should rule over the other star signs ?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I supose my charactistics do match the virgo's one...but id say im a more a scorpio haha.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

I see taurus is way in front at the moment !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

loganator said:


> I see taurus is way in front at the moment !


Ex was Taurus he was quite big and a PT


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Scorpio just make me a moody cvnt lol


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

The reason why people think that their horoscopes are accurate

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forer_effect

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confirmation_bias


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm Jedi


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Aquarius Good

Witty

Clever

Humanitarian

Inventive

Original

Aquarius bad

Stubborn

Unemotional

Sarcastic

Rebellious

Aloof

Pretty much sums it up, what the hell it has to do with bodybuilding I don't know.....

I think the traits they give out for each birth sign are pretty broad - your gonna be able to relate to something in there, or relate it to what your doing.

I like reading horoscopes though, just a bit of fun.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Another Taurus...dont believe in zodiac stuff but expected Taurus would be ahead here.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ex was Taurus he was quite big and a PT


how wierd is that im studying my level 3 pt at the moment and gettin bigger by the day lol !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I'm Jedi


Can I join the force master?


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm Gemini


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Can I join the force master?


Of course you can any time you like.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Libra


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> As I expected, this poll shows us fcuk all. How the hell can the position of the stars affect a tiny insignificant human being. They are millions of light years away, so what we actually view is the past anyway. Absolute biggest load of crap ever!!!


Whilst i am not into "astrology" i am into astronomy, and whilst you may believe that whats above our heads can't influence us i believe they may, after all tides are affected by what's in the sky, gravitational pull affects us, gravitational pull is dependant not just on the north and south pole, it is also dependant upon where the planets, celestial bodies are. Also speaking of the poles, draws me to magnetism, which is also related to electromagnetism, and whilst our bodies function using electric impulses i would say it may have a bearing after all when we were being developed before and after birth.

Well, not really, but it may sound plausible to some.

Anyway, I'm a Leo and i'm ok.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

corporates said:


> Whilst i am not into "astrology" i am into astronomy, and whilst you may believe that whats above our heads can't influence us i believe they may, after all tides are affected by what's in the sky, gravitational pull affects us, gravitational pull is dependant not just on the north and south pole, it is also dependant upon where the planets, celestial bodies are. Also speaking of the poles, draws me to magnetism, which is also related to electromagnetism, and whilst our bodies function using electric impulses i would say it may have a bearing after all when we were being developed before and after birth.
> 
> Well, not really, but it may sound plausible to some.
> 
> Anyway, I'm a Leo and i'm ok.


Gravitational pull isn't controlled by the north and south pole, it's controlled by the mass of everything around you, and to the exclusion of anything normally measurable the planet.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Leo, birthday's next week :beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Im a Virgo so passion & emotion & perfectionism makes me a born bodybuilder.


----------

